# Stoney Bud is back



## StoneyBud (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello my friends,

I fell out of my body into another person. I was away, made new friends, made new enemies and got high a lot.

POTUS is gone. Never to be seen again.

Stoney Bud is back to enjoy life.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 31, 2009)

welcome back. i hope none of those enemies followed you back here.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 31, 2009)

yo yo yo yo yo YOOO! StoneyBud! Glad to have u back!


----------



## Alistair (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice to have you back, StoneyBud.  We'll miss Potus, though.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 31, 2009)

Do I sense a little schizophrenia?LOL


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 31, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Do I sense a little schizophrenia?LOL


Ya know, it's funny you'd say that.

My Doc told me once that I was a schizophrenic.

I told him "I am not, and neither am I!"

I outlived that one too.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 31, 2009)

Goodbye to POTUS, welcome StoneyBud!!!  Although I'm thoroughly confused, it almost seems like we've got a bit of a Clark Kent, Superman thing going on here.

Haven't these two been in the same room at the same time?  lol


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 31, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Ya know, it's funny you'd say that.
> 
> My Doc told me once that I was a schizophrenic.
> 
> ...


 
 That was a good one Stoney. Later POTUS


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

:holysheep: Set POTUS to flame in a  BOWL
                  Toke and toked til our lungs were full
                  From the ashes, like a Phoenix arose

StoneyBud


----------



## cubby (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm Confused..........And Stoned.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 31, 2009)

RIP Potus!  

Ill smoke to that.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 1, 2009)

seems to be back on track. welcome to a wonderful si... wait a minute here, hmmm. ...bb...  ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

Stoneys back?  I didn't even realize he'd gone.  

Welcome back ol man.

Hehe.


----------



## BBFan (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome back Stoney.  Can't say I'm not glad that cantankerous old dude is gone though.  He was the schizo one for sure.

So, to test whether he's really gone:

Stoney, what are your thoughts on molasses?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 1, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> I'm Confused..........And Stoned.


 
...so is he


----------



## rasta (Apr 1, 2009)

back once again,,,,,,,,my brother,,,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## Shovelest (Apr 1, 2009)

I remember reading your posts back a year or two... It's true you would rather be crazy than just plain stupid. I'm Bipo


----------



## Growdude (Apr 1, 2009)

Who is the nice one Potus or Stoney? I cant remember which one was the meanest.  lol

Glad your back in your right body.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 1, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Welcome back Stoney. Can't say I'm not glad that cantankerous old dude is gone though. He was the schizo one for sure.
> 
> So, to test whether he's really gone:
> 
> Stoney, what are your thoughts on molasses?


I think it's one of the most interesting substances on the planet. In my life, it's been used more as a topping on generously buttered, freshly made cornbread, cut into wedges and halved. When I was a kid, that was what we had as desert at my house.

As an additive to dirt, in the correct amount, it's been proven beneficial to several crops in commercial farming as an enhancement to help boost the amount of harvested crops.

It's use in increasing harvest weight or benefiting marijuana in any way has no evidence proven by any scientific standards. It probably does, but not to an amount that I would consider worth the effort.

However, to each his own. I'll continue to correct anyone who says it's *absolutely* beneficial to marijuana growth until someone shows me evidence using scientific method.

POTUS-Stoney, same guy.

I was Stoney from my first day here. I freaked out on a bad hair day and changed it to POTUS.

When someone takes the quantity of meds that I do, once in awhile the body decides to freak and spazz out the mind.

Usually, it's when some childish, good-for-nothing, low-life, butt-headed, immature, spastic, whiny creep decides to mess with me and pisses me off, but sometimes I just do it because I'm old, tired and set in my ways.

I'm having a great day today. How about you?

Stoney.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 1, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> ...so is he


Not only that, but I'm confused about being stoned and get stoned when I'm confused.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 1, 2009)

rasta said:
			
		

> back once again,,,,,,,,my brother,,,,,,,p,l,r


rasta! My Brother from a different Mother!


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 1, 2009)

Shovelest said:
			
		

> I remember reading your posts back a year or two... It's true you would rather be crazy than just plain stupid. I'm Bipo


What a coincedence! I remember writing them! Holy Crap! This is like, super-natural.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 1, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Who is the nice one Potus or Stoney? I cant remember which one was the meanest. lol
> 
> Glad your back in your right body.


So is my body! It's been laying in the corner all this time!

POTUS was my alter-ego. I'm the nice one. I practically have a halo over my head. I'm considering making myself a saint.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey, POTUS was a big help to me.  Maybe he can come out and play once in awhile?


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 1, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hey, POTUS was a big help to me. Maybe he can come out and play once in awhile?


The Orderlies said he's not allowed out again.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 1, 2009)

Peace Out Potus  ...Welcome Back StoneyBud :ciao: I'm glad to see ya around here, haven't really gotten the chance to know ya Stoney ...I've read a lot of beneficial post from you in the time i've been here ...hope there's more to come ...Didn't really get to know Potus too well ...But he put in his fair share too


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 2, 2009)

W.B. S.B its about time we got the right mind in that body again. In the true honor of your triumphant return i think ill spark up a bong of your finest from my stash of.... well you .


----------



## BBFan (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Stoney-
It's good to know that Potus is being well cared for.  I trust he is getting his meds.

Thank you for your thoughtful post on molasses (and thank you for not mentioning pancakes).  Glad you're back.

Keep that halo shining!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 2, 2009)

Whatever.

Out of the frying pan, into the fire.

I will miss you potus. Even though I kinda thought he was a jerk....


----------



## 420benny (Apr 2, 2009)

I am not afraid of Potus. He just acted mean. Show a little respect and he's putty in your hands. You just have to know how old grumps think. Being one myself, I have the ritual down. My question is: Is there a strain called Stoneybud, or just a persona here named that?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't _get_ it.:confused2:  :stoned:


----------



## 420benny (Apr 2, 2009)

Once upon a time there was a guy here named StoneyBud. After a while he left, only to come back as a grumpier guy named Potus. Then a miracle happened and Potus left and then StoneyBud returned. What's not to get?


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> W.B. S.B its about time we got the right mind in that body again. In the true honor of your triumphant return i think ill spark up a bong of your finest from my stash of.... well you .


Dude! Don't spark that puppy without me, man!

Nic, Nic, Whou, whou, ephh, ephh, nic.nic.

Damn, man...WHOOO COUGH, COUGH, COUGH, COUGH, COUGH,


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Whatever.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHAHA, Thanks man.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2009)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Stoney, if in fact it IS you.
> Another test to see.
> Your views on flushing before harvest?


Dude, I "Harvest" about 5am every morning and flush right after doing so.

Flushing *after* "Harvesting" only seems natural to me.

Thank you very much.

Yer killin me!


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Once upon a time there was a guy here named StoneyBud. After a while he left, only to come back as a grumpier guy named Potus. Then a miracle happened and Potus left and then StoneyBud returned. What's not to get?


Yeah, so? What? Yaunnersan? Damit!


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 2, 2009)

Good God man if I only new my class turned on me


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Once upon a time there was a guy here named StoneyBud. After a while he left, only to come back as a grumpier guy named Potus. Then a miracle happened and Potus left and then StoneyBud returned. What's not to get?



Why?


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Why?


Why Not?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2009)

*Yes there is a cross called Stoneybud named after well Stoneybud.   We love him so much we had to name a cross after him.  *


			
				420benny said:
			
		

> My question is: Is there a strain called Stoneybud, or just a persona here named that?


----------



## BBFan (Apr 3, 2009)

Great to see you too, TBG.  You've been missed.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 3, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Great to see you too, TBG. You've been missed.


Yes you have, you guys! Thanks for the kind words! You Brothers will always have a special place in my thoughts!


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Stoney, glad to see the old handle back  
Got sick of having to edit posts for still saying stoney 
Say hey to the pigmy for me. Tell him i got a harvest coming up and is more than welcome to do all the trimming. I might be nice and give him some leaf for his work.  

TBG, how ya been dude  hope the garden is green and happy. :hubba:  I miss the the team grunt bud porn.


----------

